
Ex-Manager of the Russian Troll Factory Moves to the U.S. - valeg
http://www.juliadavisnews.com/articles-about-russian-propaganda/did-facebook-lose-face-again/
======
kriro
"""Burdonova’s self-described “professional level” of English proficiency
undoubtedly came in handy during her work at the troll factory. She reportedly
had an outstanding command of English and gave English lessons to other IRA
employees."""

From her post about national reserve parks:

"there's slight but noticeable difference"

I'm not a native speaker but shouldn't it be "a slight but noticeable
difference"? Dropping the "a" seems very Russian, maybe a native speaker could
comment since I know 0 Russian. But I've noticed the dropping of "a" with some
Russians that speak English, similar to Spanish speakers using "on" in strange
places a lot. I have no idea why these catch my eye (or ear usually). Since I
often catch myself using German grammar constructs 1 to 1 in English I think
one can probably re engineer the origin of someone who speaks English as a
foreign language over a large enough sample of text (even if there's no
accent). Well enough rambling but I thought it might at least be a bit
noteworthy when we're talking about IRA etc.

~~~
sAbakumoff
Yeah, we drop articles all the time because there is no such thing in Russian
language.

------
avmich
> Burdonova applied for a Social Security number as a “Legal Alien Allowed to
> Work” in the U.S. This is consistent with the H-1B visa program.

So Burdonova also got H-1b? Does she also work for the same employer? Or got
it from different employer? Or is it not H-1b for her?

------
hourislate
During the Russian invasion of Ukraine, there was quite an effort launched to
convince Zuckerburg that the Russians were using the platform to spread
misinformation and propaganda. Zuckerberg basically laughed it off and did
nothing.

Zuckerberg is one of the evilest fuckers in the world and facebook is cancer.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments or name-calling to HN, regardless of
how much you dislike someone or something.

